# The cat I remain



## Marinos (Dec 23, 2010)

_I will not reign
To serve I disdain
The cat I remain._
Έχει κανείς ιδέα αν αυτοί οι στίχοι έχουν κάποια υπογραφή; Όλα τα γκουγκλίσματα οδηγούν τελικά εδώ. Και όμως, σα να τους έχω ξαναδεί κάπου.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2010)

Κι εγώ εκεί καταλήγω, Μαρίνε.

Δεν ξέρω αν σε βοηθάει καθόλου αυτό, αν και τα σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα γαλλικά μου λένε ότι κι αυτοί μόνο εικασίες κάνουν. 







Γνώριμοι μου φαίνονται πάντως, αλλά μπορεί να τους μπερδεύω με κάτι άλλο.
Εκτός αν ο στιχοπλάστης τους εμπνεύστηκε από γνωστούς στίχους κι εκείνους μας θυμίζουν αυτοί εδώ, οπότε θέλει reverse engineering η υπόθεση...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 23, 2010)

Όντως μόνο υποθέσεις κάνουν στο γαλλικό, και επιπλέον είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν ήταν Σαίξπηρ ή Λιούις Κάρολ π.χ. θα γκουγκλιζόταν. Σχετική συζήτηση και εδώ (απ' όπου και ξεκίνησα).


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2013)

...
Άλλη μια φωτογραφία, πάλι με γάτες από το σπίτι στην οδό Άγρας (που μέχρι και θρίλερ το 'χουν κάνει στο youscrom: Ι, ΙΙ).


----------



## S.P. Mordoch (Jun 24, 2021)

Marinos said:


> _I will not reign
> To serve I disdain
> The cat I remain._
> Έχει κανείς ιδέα αν αυτοί οι στίχοι έχουν κάποια υπογραφή; Όλα τα γκουγκλίσματα οδηγούν τελικά εδώ. Και όμως, σα να τους έχω ξαναδεί κάπου.


Τελευταία ένοικος πριν την ανακαίνιση του σπιτιού, φαίνεται να ήταν η ποιήτρια Μαρία Σερβάκη η οποία είχε μαζέψει ορδές από γάτες, και λογικά είχε σκαρφιστεί τους εν λόγω στίχους.


----------

